# 2004 Craftsman Snowblower auger doesn't completely stop turning



## Purple101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,

In 2004, I bought a Craftsman 9.0 HP 27" two-stage power-propelled snow thrower (Model no. 944.524390). Last winter, the auger control shaft broke and the technician at the repair shop replaced it. However, when I used it, I noticed that the auger was not stopping completely from turning when I released the auger control lever. I was wondering if someone could help me identify the problem so I can attempt to solve it myself.

Thank you very much in advance for your help


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

The tension on the auger control cable is probably just a touch too tight? Try loosening the adjustment on it and see if it will stop.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------

